# Eyelid Tape 101



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 15, 2008)

Eyelid tapes have long been one of the holy grails for girls in Asia. They are basically clear medical tapes used to create a "double eyelid" and to make your eyes appear rounder and larger.

There are two kinds of eyelid tape on the market:

1) Ones that come in a roll (like the 3m one beneath).

2) Ones that are precut to match your upper eyelid. You still have to trim them a little to match the length of your eye.





Before






After
Hong Kong singer Elanne Kwong's famous "big eyes" is credited to the use of eyelid tape and circle lens.

*Who Should Use It*

1) Those with a slight double crease

2) Those with a double crease

3) Those with droopy eyelids

4) Those with uneven creases

5) Those who are considering getting eyelid surgery

　

* Those completely without a crease are better off with an eyelid glue. Why? Because if you do not have a crease, the tape is bound to show.

*How To Use It*

1) Make sure your eye area is clean and makeup-free. If you want to wear eye makeup, you can do so after you put on the tape.

2) Based on the curve and length of your shape, cut out a thin strip. Make sure the tape is slightly shorter than the length of your eye so they do not stick out on both ends.

3) Stare hard into the mirror and you will see a natural crease. This is where you should apply your tape.

4) Open your eyes, blink a few times and if you do not see the tape, good job you did it!





Now here comes the question that everyone wants to know - can I still wear eye makeup with the eyelid tape on? And the answer is - of course you can! In fact, I highly suggest that you do to help cover up the tape. Below are a few tips that would help:

1) Eyeliner along your upper lashline is a must. It will help hide the tape and make your eyes look bigger.

2) If you are worried about the tape showing or have trouble hiding it, try to focus more on your lashes by wearing falsies.

3) When choosing the tape, try to pick one that is non-reflective and smooth. That way, your eye makeup will go on a lot easier too.

*Possible Cons of Using the Eyelid Tape:*

* Saggy skin. Constant peeling of the tape from your eyelid can result in sagginess.

* Irritation and skin allergies. If you have sensitive skin, you may develop irritations/allergies from the tape.

* Time-consuming. Taiwanese singer Elva Xiao is reported to spend two hours every day just on doing her eye makeup (poor girl!)





* Slight discomfort. Some people have experienced slight discomfort when wearing the tape but it is something that you can get used to.

*Product Recs*






3m's Nexcare Blenderm Eye Beauty Tape

This product seems to be semi-popular in Hong Kong right now. It is completely transparent, non-reflective, waterproof, breathable, easy to remove and hypoallergenic. Plus it does not leave behind any adhesive residue and is widely available in Asia. Check it out if you get a chance!

Image credits to Apple Daily and Oriental Daily.

Source


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 15, 2008)

wow, I've never heard about this before. Thanks for posting!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, I never thought of using tape to get rid of my droopy lids. I wonder how I'd look.


----------



## semantje (Apr 15, 2008)

yes i saw these before could be usefull!


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never heard of these before but they look like they make a difference!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2008)

i've never heard of those tapes. not sure i would use them though, it seems they're very time consuming.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 15, 2008)

Interesting!

But i would never use them since i dont wanna end up with saggy skin/lids LOL

I'd rather do some makeup tricks on my lids so they look like that, same for my eyes to look bigger which i do all the time cause my eyes are not very big, nor small but not the kind of cute big eyes that some people have.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 15, 2008)

this is awsome, i had always heard about it but never seen it thanks for posting!


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, what a difference! I love the makeup in the 2nd pic. I think I've seen a you tube video about this


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Why are the first before and after different people? lol. Not to mention the after is HEAVILY photoshopped...


----------



## Darla (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm always amazed at what i learn here!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually, eyelid tape has been around for several decades. It was developed solely to create an upper eyelid crease for those of us Orientals without upper eyelid creases or with an ill-defined or unstable crease. I remember seeing it in the early '80's.


----------



## McRubel (Apr 15, 2008)

I think it's kind of sad that people will go to such great lengths for beauty. I think Asian eyes are beautiful as is!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why are the first before and after different people? lol. Not to mention the after is HEAVILY photoshopped... lol i was looking at that for a while too.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 16, 2008)

Me too. Where can you get this stuff?


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 16, 2008)

I have NEVER heard of that! How fascinating!


----------



## beaglette (Apr 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's kind of sad that people will go to such great lengths for beauty. I think Asian eyes are beautiful as is! Ditto! Ditto! Ditto! I think my little Korean daughter's eyes are one of my favorite features. Not to mention her gorgeousness and her smile and her ears and her HAIR and . . .



(well, you get the idea




I would think tape on my eyelids would feel miserable!!!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Iwannabe (Apr 16, 2008)

wow what a difference it makes...i def. want to try this on someone


----------



## Karren (Apr 16, 2008)

I've heard of this but never looked into it!! I really need to give it a try!

I've used tape before to pull my eyes upwards by taping from just below the hair line around my head but I have an advantage I can hide any tape up under my wig!! Lol

Anyone know where you can buy this eye lid tape in the US?


----------



## beaglette (Apr 16, 2008)

Ironically enough, I just read your post and then got an email from Sasa.com. Here's the link where it's on sale





Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop

Warmly,

Brandi

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard of this but never looked into it!! I really need to give it a try! 
I've used tape before to pull my eyes upwards by taping from just below the hair line around my head but I have an advantage I can hide any tape up under my wig!! Lol

Anyone know where you can buy this eye lid tape in the US?


----------



## Karren (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool!! Thanks Brandi!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks, Brandi! I was going to try some, but I'll wait for Karren to try them and give me a report


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 16, 2008)

i wonder how they look on the "typical" caucasian eye. cause i have tiny eyes and i bet these would help to make my eyes look bigger


----------



## Ashley (Apr 17, 2008)

For those of you looking...you can buy it online or try an "asian areas" around you...especially if you have a Korean community nearby. I can also try to find them and do CPs if anyone needs it.


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 17, 2008)

I am a perfect candidate for this! I have heavily hooded eyes (think turtle eyes). If anybody locates this stuff stateside, I will buy, try, and give a full report with pictorial.


----------



## x33cupcake (Apr 17, 2008)

i've seen this in the local asian malls, never thought too much of it though. i should look into it, as i have small asian eyes. lol


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beaglette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ironically enough, I just read your post and then got an email from Sasa.com. Here's the link where it's on sale




Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop

Warmly,

Brandi

I wonder if that comes in "invisible". If it is a nude/beige it will definitely not work on Black skin..darn!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 18, 2008)

This is neat. I've seen this on youtube and even my mom inquired as age has give her hooded eyes and top it off ppl have always though she was asian lol. I don't like this idea of it giving me premature wrinkles though


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder if that comes in "invisible". If it is a nude/beige it will definitely not work on Black skin..darn! If not, you can try eyelid glue, which dries clear.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's kind of sad that people will go to such great lengths for beauty. I think Asian eyes are beautiful as is! I guess you never knmow, until your in their shoes. I used to think the same thing, until my Laotian friend from high school told me she wanted to get eyelid surgery. I love Asian eyes, but she insisted that she hated not having a crease.


----------



## andrrea (Jun 13, 2008)

That is really fascinating!!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 13, 2008)

wow, interesting!


----------



## xJula (Jun 14, 2008)

Crazy...


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 15, 2008)

hmmm...interesting, I wonder if anyone can tell you are using it, even with a lot eye makeup on....


----------



## leelee. (Jun 15, 2008)

I was thinking about getting this for my little sister since some people have actually developed a crease from wearing eyelid tape.

I don't use it because I already have a crease, but I heard that Koji EyeTalk and the Darkness brand are really good!


----------



## Stephenie Mace (Oct 4, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me what we are willing to do in order to look different that what we already do.

But two hours to apply eye makeup with these strips?

Seems a bit much even for someone as non beautiful as myself LOL.

Stephenie


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2009)

I've seen it so many times, but I still don't get how it works... lol


----------



## Annelle (Oct 6, 2009)

just to get rid of the idea about "time consuming" ... I don't use tape, but my sister and a few cousins do/have both used tape and glue.

I'd say the time spent is similar to putting on false eye lashes. Your first time it might take you 10-15 minutes just to figure out how it works, and it doesn't look right the first few times. Once you've figured it out, it only takes an extra minute or two into your routine...if that. -- NOT an extra 2 hours!!


----------

